# Poecilia "endler" fish source?



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I came across a description of this fish, _Poecilia "endler"_ (aka "Endler's Livebearer"), while trying to search for very small fish that would work well in "nano" type tanks. They look rather nice and sound like they would work well. Does anyone know sources for these? I have not asked all of the LFS's yet, and I'm not sure if they will special order or not.

Anyone know of a good mail-order source or breeder of these fish? Thanks.

-J


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Al Klopman is a specialty livebearer breeder around where I live. He has Endler's descended from the original collection and is reasonably priced. He also has a lot of other nice fish and will definitely mail order them for you. PM me for his email address if you're interested.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, you really have to watch for pure strains since the will interbreed with Guppies, and it has become a problem with some sources.

I also know a girl who has them coming out of her ears since she's been tubbing them and they've really been going to town.....


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Hm. Well, I obviously need to learn a bit more. The attraction is small size, docility, "durability". I know White Clouds fit those bills, but they did not like my little nano tank last time I tried. Not sure I want another Betta. I thought I would look at these fish to see if they would work for that. If not, then maybe in one of my community tanks.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Heterandria fomrosa would fit that bill nicely. They don't have much color(unless you get some with red dorsal fins like mine), but definetly have the "cute" factor!


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

rusticitas said:


> Hm. Well, I obviously need to learn a bit more. The attraction is small size, docility, "durability". I know White Clouds fit those bills, but they did not like my little nano tank last time I tried. Not sure I want another Betta. I thought I would look at these fish to see if they would work for that. If not, then maybe in one of my community tanks.


I think Endler's are an excellent choice, and the guy I know who breeds them commercial got his from the original stock--they are pure.

Plus they breed like crazy, you'll have some to sell/give away in no time.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (May 2, 2004)

I'm breeding the little buggers myself. I don't have any adults available right now, but I do have several fry/juvies that should be ready to go in three or four weeks.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I had seen those Heterandria formosa listed on AZ Garden's web site, and thought they looked interesting. Actually, all killifish look pretty interesting. I just "discovered" them...

I hope keeping fish in small tanks, Betta's excluded here for the moment, is not a "cruel" concept. I just like the idea of several smaller tanks instead of one large tank, as that would fit better into my apartment and office better.

I tried a couple of white clouds in my 2g planted "jar" and they did not seem entirely thrilled with it. I think the wanted more room. Just acted very antsy, then began to do daily dives to the countertop. So I returned them to their original 10g tank.

-J


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you ever come to north florida, bring a net with you and you'll be able to scoop out however many H. formosas you could ever want.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I ended up putting a pair (male, female) of guppies into the jar. They seemed very happy. I had no idea guppies were so "personable" and "outgoing". They do not freak out every time I walk by, on the contrary they come right up to the glass and seem to seek out attention. Pretty cool. I had posted some pictures earlier in the new aquarists section.

As for the H. formosa, I should just hit N. Florida anyway! I really need to get out on vacation...


----------



## spreerider (Apr 19, 2005)

*canadian endlers*

hi,
im looking for endlers in canada, i dont want to bother with customs anymore, too much hassel and alot of lost money, could anyone direct me to a dealer.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

J,
I've been sending out a bunch lately (plus the fact that I dumped a bunch into my pond to clear space in my aquarium) so am low on females now. But I do have a number of males that I can ship you. Here's a picture of the strain that I'm raising...










No pic of a female since they look more or less like a feeder guppy. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn, I'd like to get my hands on a male or 3 (I have one lonely female), but it probably wouldn't be too practical to ship that small an amount all the way across the country, would it?. Of course I wouldn't put more than one male with the gal, but I have spots for a few others.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Jan,
I PM'd you.


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 24, 2005)

Try these links for Endlers & Endler info

http://www.swampriveraquatics.com/

http://www.endlersr.us/index.php


----------

